# 16" OEM BBS RXII's w/ 205/55R16 under a mk3 GTI



## PunaVr6(Haole) (Sep 8, 2005)

I am trying to get 16" OEM BBS RXII's I have to fit good under my mk3 GTI. They almost fit with the tires that are on the rims... I can rotate the wheel, its just that the tires rub slightly on the front struts. So I assume I need some wheel spacers, but what I am wondering is what are the smallest 5x100 spacers I can get that would work safely? should I leave a minimum amount of space between the tire and strut to be safe or can I just barely scrape by and be ok? 
Im not looking to buy new tires right now cause the ones on there still have plenty of tread left to burn


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

What tires are on there? I believe you should be running a 195/45/16 on a mk3 if not even a 40 series. If you're still running the same tire size as a mk4 (205/55/16), too big! 

As for spacers, any size is safe, as long as you have the extended wheel bolts. I wouldn't run stock bolts on anything larger than 5mm.


----------



## mach5ive (Nov 19, 2005)

need to run a smaller tire there my friend, basically what ^ he said


----------



## PunaVr6(Haole) (Sep 8, 2005)

yeah I know the tire is a little too big. thats why I am asking about spacers to get it to clear the spring seat. The reason i want to try and fit these under is that Im stuck at stock ride height right now cause my roads are so crappy. The wheel well gaps are ugly ad these tires would fill them up a lot.
Im pretty sure that the tires dont rub the wheel wells when I turn, but I would have to do more testing after wheel spacers to be sure...
btw where can I get longer lug bolts?


----------



## Usualsuspekt (Dec 11, 2008)

Take it from a guy that is currently(but not for long) running about the same set-up. I have 205/60R15 balloons on my MKIII VR and I have a good 1/8 in chunk of rubber carved out of my tread in the rear cause they rub like hell when I go around the mildest turn. If I were you, and smaller tires are not an option at all, I would go with no less than a 4-5mm just to keep them off the coil buckets. Even with the big tires the front fender gap is disgusting... Just an FYI, hope this helps :thumbup:

Just added note that under hard turns they will lightly rub the rear fender wells...


----------



## PunaVr6(Haole) (Sep 8, 2005)

Usualsuspekt said:


> Take it from a guy that is currently(but not for long) running about the same set-up. I have 205/60R15 balloons on my MKIII VR and I have a good 1/8 in chunk of rubber carved out of my tread in the rear cause they rub like hell when I go around the mildest turn. If I were you, and smaller tires are not an option at all, I would go with no less than a 4-5mm just to keep them off the coil buckets. Even with the big tires the front fender gap is disgusting... Just an FYI, hope this helps :thumbup:
> 
> Just added note that under hard turns they will lightly rub the rear fender wells...


hahaha thanks for sharing your experience, pretty much confirms what I was thinking would happen. sure I could have gotten them to fit when the car is sitting still but once moving, that would be a different story...
I decided to just wait till I have money to do it right. plus Im gonna have these rims cleaned up and painted first


----------



## redcabby98 (Jan 24, 2010)

the roads by where i live are ****ty too, and i'm slammed, lol. just gotta drive more cautiously. 
and i'm only responding to this because i just got these wheels yesterday :thumbup:
tires are 205/45/16 and i haven't had any issues with rubbing so far


----------

